# Scottish Cycle Events



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Good Afternoon Mtbr's,

I've just completed my first proper ride of 2012, yes I know it's late but it has been difficult to get myself into gear and brave the wonderful but changeable weather this great country treats us with.

I am hoping to take part in an event or two, preferably fun rides but I'm up for something competitive too and I thought I would ask the wealth of experience on this forum if there are any favourites for atmosphere, trails or just good fun.

Thanks for any info and I'll get my ride report up soon.

Cheers for any help and information.

Turn


----------



## AbdnBob (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope you see this late reply ...

Take a look at No Fuss events. They do all sorts of stuff all through the year. I'm heading to my very first event this coming weekend, for 10-Under-the-Ben :thumbsup:


----------



## Turn (Sep 16, 2008)

Cheers!
I've had a look at quite a few events running through the summer and have managed to film my time with all manner of different trips, it's gonna be a painful but wonderful summer in this 'momentarily' sunny country!


----------

